# Swap 24V 3.2l VR6 into a 12V VR6 Jetta



## Crgracer92 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all!

Like the title says I plan on swapping a 3.2l R32 engine with a 24V 6 speed MT into my 12V Vr6 jetta. I thought it would be the better way to go to continue my build. Now to start the model year of the jetta is a 2001. I have the donor engine but I want to make a sort of shopping list of all the other parts I'll most likely need and will need some help. I know i'll need a transmission off of a 24V 2003 Jetta Gli, but will that fit? I've heard there were some models that wouldn't bolt up? I also have the clutch on the list as well as all the small parts. What else will I need? I do have all the accesories off the engine and it will be rebuilt before installation of the new engine. I have a lift at my in-law's in Michigan and help as well so I won't be doing this completely alone! 

Thanks for the help! And i have searched but couldn't find anything thus' far..


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

Couple questions
How much of the 3.2 engine did you get?
Do you have the wiring harness, instrument cluster, key, ignition, exhaust downpipes?

The r32 has more o2 sensors, I would get all new motor/trans mounts and bolts, axles, brakes should b updated for safety and performance, evap is gonna need attention unless you delete it. Before throwing in the 3.2 replace the timing chains and tensioner, check all the lifters, replace or upgrade the coolant crack pipe, thermostat housing and thermostat, check the oil cooler for leaks and replace gaskets as neccessary. Be very careful with all wiring. Double check/ replace all plastic vaccum lines on the back of the intake manifold. They r known to crack easily and while u are there clean throttle body and pcv system. When u get it done, unitronic and united motorsports have best tunes for the engine and allow u to run without a lot of the smog crap. Plus great driveability and performance. I wish u luck and look forward to the build thread.


----------



## Crgracer92 (Aug 1, 2012)

turbonium89 said:


> Couple questions
> How much of the 3.2 engine did you get?
> Do you have the wiring harness, instrument cluster, key, ignition, exhaust downpipes?
> 
> The r32 has more o2 sensors, I would get all new motor/trans mounts and bolts, axles, brakes should b updated for safety and performance, evap is gonna need attention unless you delete it. Before throwing in the 3.2 replace the timing chains and tensioner, check all the lifters, replace or upgrade the coolant crack pipe, thermostat housing and thermostat, check the oil cooler for leaks and replace gaskets as neccessary. Be very careful with all wiring. Double check/ replace all plastic vaccum lines on the back of the intake manifold. They r known to crack easily and while u are there clean throttle body and pcv system. When u get it done, unitronic and united motorsports have best tunes for the engine and allow u to run without a lot of the smog crap. Plus great driveability and performance. I wish u luck and look forward to the build thread.


 Thanks! 

Well I have a salvage r32, with rear damage. Everything else is in good shape. Low milage, about 5X,XXX miles on the car. I'm taking the engine with all accessories, having the ECU flashed and rewritten so that the exhaust flaps won't throw a code because I'm using a dual catback without the exhaust flaps. I am using the trans and axles from the 24V Vr6 gli, with clutch and cables and so on, but that's only because I only want a FWD swap. For the mounts, which mounts will I need? I heard there were some differences between the R32 and Gli mounts? I will be doing a Brembo brake kit hopefully, if not using the stock R32 break system, which in my mind isn't much different. I already bought chains and tensioners, will be needing the gaskets and so on, but I don't think I'll be needing a full rebuild since of the low mileage (yet). Hopefully will be starting either this summer or this winter depending on how the move to florida goes, will be making a build thread then!


----------



## Crgracer92 (Aug 1, 2012)

Will I need the cluster from the R32? Are there any problems anyone has run into doing a swap like this? Or just in General?


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

ive seen lot of people arround running 4 motion transmission on a fwd car, the just don't bolt the driveshaft... looks like it work great. but can't confirm.... look around.... !


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

To run the AWD tranny properly as a FWD only, some interior work needs to be done to the trans... better off using the FWD trans. Not terribly versed at the AWD trans, but the diff needs to be locked so it doesn't try to send power to the rear. 
At that point your stock axles should be fine to use, I've been using my 30yr old stock axles on my mk1 GTI 1.8T swap with no issues whatsoever 

cluster is up to you as long as you're getting the immobilizer defeated. any can be made to work. 

definitely agree to change all cooling components and all vac lines, they are fragile, and likely are even weaker since it was in a wreck. 

When you do the clutch, ditch the R32's (i think it has one of these?) Dual Mass Flywheel for a lightweight Single Mass Unit.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

ive got a few of the same questions, only difference i am starting with a 2003 24v gli. so i will be following this as well. post pics! :thumbup:


----------

